# Need help with xf86-video-ati [SOLVED]

## Snake

Hi,

I've just moved from perfectly working ati proprietary drivers to open source xf86-video-ati. Reason for moving are problems with newer kernels.

I've removed fglrx drivers from system and from make.conf and recompiled xorg.

Now I can't run glxinfo anymore, I get this message:

```
name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Segmentation fault

```

glx doesn't load,

egrep '^\((EE|WW)\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

```

Any idea what could be wrong? I am stuck.Last edited by Snake on Mon Jul 20, 2009 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Did you use eselect to switch to the libgl provided by mesa?

 What does `ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so` return?

----------

## poly_poly-man

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

also, which card do you have?

----------

## Snake

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Did you use eselect to switch to the libgl provided by mesa?
> 
> 

 

What do you mean, opengl or is there anything else to switch? Opengl is set to xorg-x11.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  What does `ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so` return?

 

```
 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

```

Hmm, folder /usr/lib/opengl/ati doesn't exist. Where should it point?

Oh, graphic card is radeon x600 mobility.

----------

## Sadako

 *Snake wrote:*   

>  *Hopeless wrote:*   Did you use eselect to switch to the libgl provided by mesa?
> 
>  
> 
> What do you mean, opengl or is there anything else to switch? Opengl is set to xorg-x11.
> ...

 It should be pointing to /usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

Make sure you have VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in make.conf and then re-compile mesa.

----------

## Snake

In make.conf I have VIDEO_CARDS="vga radeon".

I've just recompiled mesa and everything is the same.

Folder /usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/ is empty  :Confused:  .

----------

## Sadako

Could you post the output of `emerge -pv mesa xorg-server`?

Also, /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so belongs to x11-base/xorg-server, so perhaps try re-emerging that.

It's possible you needed to re-install mesa first, then xorg-server...

----------

## DaggyStyle

if the file doesn't exists, shouldn't it be in flashing red? did you ran revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Snake

Yes it is flashing red. I've wrote that, but then deleted before posting  :Embarassed:  .

Revdep-rebuild didn't do anything, now I am recompiling xorg.

Edit: at the end of compiling I got error, that libglx.so is already existing:

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...ln: creating symbolic link `./libglx.so': File exists

!!! Error: Failed to create /lib/libglx.so

exiting

So I moved it and recompiled xorg. Now I get

 !!! Error: Unrecognized option: (none)

exiting

----------

## Snake

Ok solved. I tried creating link by myself, but X didn't even boot, so I removed it and it didn't help, I was keep on returned to login screen. So I checked eselect opengl and it wasn't set, I couldn't set it because libglx.so link was already existing, so I had to remove it and set opengl to xorg and now it is working  :Very Happy:  . Kde4 desktop effects, which are my test if everything is ok are working. 

Thanks for all the help.

----------

## pigeon768

Run 'eselect opengl set xorg-x11', even if it already says it's set to xorg-x11. Among other things it will set the correct symlinks you need.

----------

## Snake

I did that, I was talking about eselect in previous post, when I wrote that it didn't work. I had to remove libglx.so link and run it again and then it worked.

----------

